# Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...



## theactor (1. November 2005)

HI,

leicht anders ist mir ja noch..
Ich war heute mit einem Bekannten in Dahme zum Dorschangeln.
Es war etwas windig, leichte Welle, bedeckt - eigentlich ein gutes Fischen.
Der Angelfreund (Nils) hatte sich am Nachmittag am Taucherparkplatz rechtsseits der "Buhne" postiert und schon gegen 16h drei schöne Dorsche fangen können.
Nach einem Päuschen haben wir dort auch weitergefischt.
Die Welle hatte etwas zugenommen; aber es ließ sich immer noch bequem fischen.
In der Dunkelheit ließ sie sogar zusehends nach. Die Dorsche wollten in der Dämmerung nicht so recht und wir dachten schon ans Aufhören, als sich doch einige Bisse einstellten.

Dann kam aus dem Nichts eine höhere Welle. Ihr folgte eine zweite -- die schon an die Brustaschen reichte. Also ein paar Schritte zurück... was ist da los?
Die nächste Welle - Einbruch... verdammt...
Und dann die nächste zwang uns zum Schwimmen - im Wader ein verdammt beschissenens Gefühl (zumal wenn an merkt, dass immer mehr Wasser nachläuft). Jetzt hatten uns die Wellen in die eh schon tiefe Rinne vor der Sandbank gespült und nur zwischen den Wellen hatte ich mit den Füßen Bodenkontakt. Dann ließen die Wellen aber zum Glück wieder nach und wir hatten wieder Boden unter den Füßen. Inzwischen ließ es sich schon schwer gehen: Bis zu den Schienenbeinen war der Wader voll.

Verluste: mein Handy im Eimer, Nils hat es beide Köderboxen aus den Taschen gespült! 
Aber vor allem der Schrecken (Panik?): nicht von schlechten Eltern -- was einem da alles durch den Kopf geht. Und immer der Blick zu Nils: ist er noch "oben"...

Da wir natürlich auch keine Ersatzklamotten dabei hatten sind wir dann förmlich in Unterhose und Jacke heimgedüst.

Habe ich noch nie erlebt: man steht "locker bis zu den Hüften" im Wasser - urplötzlich Wellen, die einen zum Schwimmen zwingen ...
Ursache Schiff??!
Was ist die Kosequenz? Im Dunkeln lieber mit Schwimmweste ins Wasser?!
Nochmal möchte ich das wahrlich nicht erleben...


----------



## Rosi (1. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

Gibt es öfter, besonders im Sommer, nachmittags so alle 2 Stunden. In der Ostseemitte baut das Wasser Spannung auf, die dann gleichmäßig zu den Ufern verteilt wird. Wenn es zu rauschen beginnt, kann das Wasser gut 1m steigen und man sollte wirklich ans Ufer. Die Wellen haben manchmal solche Wucht, daß es die Stiefel wegreißt. Besonders wenn der Untergrund steinig ist. Ich habe auch noch nicht festgestellt, daß in dieser Phase der Fisch besser beißt, obwohl ja der Untergrund aufgewühlt wird.
Im Gegenteil, es besteht Gefahr sich festzusetzen oder der Blinker ist plötzlich viel zu leicht und wird von den Wellen zum Ufer gespült..

Im Dunklen passiert es nicht mehr. Wenn, dann ist es ein Schiff und das solltest du sehen, weil es beleuchtet sein muß.


----------



## goeddoek (1. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

Jepp - Sönke, hab den Bericht, Dank deiner Hilfe auch gefunden |rotwerden 

Möönsch - da habt Ihr aber Glück gehabt, was? Nachdem ich einmal ein "Bad" bei ca. 3 Grad Wassertemperatur gemacht habe, vergesse ich die Ersatzklamotten so gut wie


----------



## theactor (1. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

HI,

Jupp - Ersatzklamotten ab heute dabei!
@Rosi: das ist ja echt interessant... ich hab sowas tatsächlich vorher noch nie erlebt...


----------



## Alleskönner (1. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

Da habt ihr echt schwein gehabt!Ich kenn das nur vom Rhein,da kommen ganz plötzlich ganz grosse Wellen die einem leicht das Tackel weg reissen können:Bei uns ist das aber immer ein Polizeiboot,das grosse Wellen vor sich her "schiebt".Das Boot ist 100m noch weg und die Wellen kommen wie aus dem nichts......


----------



## the-kingfishers (1. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

Mensch da haste ja noch mal Glück gehabt!
Ich weiß auch wie sich das anfühlt !
Ist echt mist!
Ich bin mal beim Fliegenfischen im See in ein Loch getreten und war auch einige Secündchen unter Wasser.Hab dabei auch eine Fliegenbox mit 150 Fliegen verlohren.
Na ja ich lebe noch aber nen Schreck hab ich bekommen!
Gruß kingfishers


----------



## larsgerkens (1. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

glück gehabt!, aber es scheint euch ja wieder gut zu gehen... war noch n bißchen weiter nördlich von dahme.. in großenbrode bis gerade eben.. was total tote hose... neben einigen zaghaften bißchen, konnten ein freund und ich gerade mal 3 dorsche landen, wovon einer auch noch untermaßig war...!!! so ein pech haben wir dort noch nie gehabt! die mole in großenbrode ist aber auf jeden fall für alle mal n besuch wert!!! normalerweise dorsche satt!


----------



## Rosi (1. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*



			
				larsgerkens schrieb:
			
		

> glück gehabt!, aber es scheint euch ja wieder gut zu gehen... war noch n bißchen weiter nördlich von dahme.. in großenbrode bis gerade eben.. was total tote hose... neben einigen zaghaften bißchen, konnten ein freund und ich gerade mal 3 dorsche landen, wovon einer auch noch untermaßig war...!!! so ein pech haben wir dort noch nie gehabt! die mole in großenbrode ist aber auf jeden fall für alle mal n besuch wert!!! normalerweise dorsche satt!


 
Sage mal, war bei euch auch so niedriges Wasser und stockdunkel??


----------



## HD4ever (1. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

man - ein Glück das es "nur" bei nem Bad geblieben ist .... |uhoh: 
kann doch gut nen größeres Schiff gewesen sein ?!?
bis die Wellen da mal ans Ufer kommen, kann es ja ne Weile dauern - da rechnet man dann schon gar nicht mehr mit .... ( denke ich mir so mal ) |bla:


----------



## Maddin (1. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist bei uns eine normale Erscheinung, so alle 2 Stunden. In der Ostseemitte baut das Wasser Spannung auf, die dann gleichmäßig zu den Ufern verteilt wird. Wenn es zu rauschen beginnt, kann das Wasser gut 1m steigen und man sollte wirklich ans Ufer. Die Wellen haben manchmal solche Wucht, daß es die Stiefel wegreißt.


Sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört. Wenn du mir keine Seite nennst auf der man das nachlesen kann denke ich mal eher, dass bei euch alle 2 Stunden ein dicker Kahn vorbei fährt...oder ne Schnellfähre wie die hier in DK z.B.: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Die macht richtig Alarm! Auf jeden Fall ist das mit den "alle 2 Stunden" unnatürlich!

@Sönke
Glück gehabt, schön, dass es nochmal gut gegangen ist. Entweder war es ein dickes Schif, oder ein Seebeben Muss wirklich ein ganz bescheidenes Gefühl gewesen sein. Letzten Freitag stand ich dort auch auf einer Sandbank und die Wellen waren relativ hoch, das lag aber eher an der SSO 5


----------



## dat_geit (1. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

@theactor

Moin Sönke, ind er Kieler Förde kennen wir das Phänomen durch die großen Fährschiffe.
Während man sie ind er Innenförde ja noch sehen kann, ist das in Bülck bereits ne gefährliche Sache.

Von Dahme war mir das nicht so bewußt, aber Rosi könnte schon recht haben, nur hat das wohl bisher anscheinend keiner so erlebt, daher denke ich auch mal es müßte ne andere Erklärung geben.

Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich, das ihr keinen weiteren Schaden davon hattet, wenn man von den ärgerlichen Verlusten absieht.

Andreas


----------



## theactor (1. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

HI,

vor einiger Zeit ist vor Dahme ja auch schon mal ein Bootsfischer über Bord gespült worden...
Ein großes Schiff erscheint mir schon auch wahrscheinlich - aber dass sie einen so wuchtig überraschen können...und so "heimlich still und leise"!
Bei Dunkelheit hat man ja echt keine Chance, sowas auch nur zu erahnen!


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

Alter Schwede Sönke!!!! Krasse Sache!!! Schön, dass es euch gut geht!!! Ich kann da mitreden. 

1.... In WH hatte ich sowas ähnliches! Stehe bis zu den Knien im Wasser und irgendwann rollen 5 große Wellen im Dunkeln an! Da hab ich mich fast nass gemacht!!! 

2.... Aga, Micky, Elefant und noch einige weitere Boardis waren in Rosenfeld beim Brandungsangeln. Ich kam mal zum Bierchen hinzu und zum Klönschnack! Nach einiger Zeit HÖRTEN wir ein Donnern und Grummeln. Mir wurd echt ganz komisch, da wir nicht wussten was das sein kann. Es war anfangs nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts zu sehen!!! Das ging so gute 10-15 sec so, als dann auf einmal einige fette Wellen auf den Strand ballerten. Wir mussten ein gutes Stück nach hinten laufen. Die Dreibeine STANDEN  im Wasser! Das sah aus, als wenn ein Minitzunami auf uns zukam...... Wir konnten uns das auch erst nicht erklären... Wir haben auch auf ein nettes Schiffchen getippt. Also Zeugen waren einige dabei..... 

ABER mal ehrlich.... Kackt doch auf die materiellen Dinge, wie Handy usw. Hauptsache ist doch, dass ihr heil ans Land gekommen seit!!!!!! Alles andere ist ersetzbar... IHR nicht!


----------



## theactor (1. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

Hi,

@Sylverpasi: krasse Geschichten! 
Vor allem ist die Erkenntnis, dass man dem einigermaßen machtlos entgegen steht ist etwas "befremdlich" - leider gehts mit den Dorschen (von Land aus) nun mal erst mit der Dämmerung los...
Also selbst Dämmerdorsche: lieber immer in Begleitung...|kopfkrat


----------



## Rosi (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört. Wenn du mir keine Seite nennst auf der man das nachlesen kann denke ich mal eher,2 Stunden ein ...


 
Bei solch Drohung habe ich doch noch eine Suchviertelstunde eingelegt#d 

http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/archiv.phtml?Param=DB-Artikel&ID=1848708&Stichwort=Seewind%20Ostsee%20Welle&Pre=DB-Artikel

Falls du das wegen fehlendem Passwort nicht lesen kannst, laß es mich wissen.


----------



## Dieter1944 (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Bei solch Drohung habe ich doch noch eine Suchviertelstunde eingelegt#d
> 
> http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/archiv.phtml?Param=DB-Artikel&ID=1848708&Stichwort=Seewind%20Ostsee%20Welle&Pre=DB-Artikel
> 
> Falls du das wegen fehlendem Passwort nicht lesen kannst, laß es mich wissen.



Interessantes Ding! Hatte ich so noch nicht gehört und wäre eine Erklärung.
Naheliegender ist allerdings ein schnelles vorbeifahrendes Schiff (Marine?)

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MichaelB (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

Moin,

Mensch Tractor, und ich sag noch _überlech Dir das_... wie gut, daß Ihr noch mal mit einem blauen Auge davon gekommen seid :g 

Da fällt mir ein: wann sollen wir mal wieder paddeln gehn?  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Truttafriend (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

Ich habs gesehen Sönke. Wir standen links von euch mit der Fliege und haben die Wellen 30Sekunden später erlebt. Wir standen aber sicherem Riff und nur Knietief.

Mann! Zum Glück ist nicht mehr passiert. Hättet ihr um Hilfe gerufen wären wir sofort zu euch rübergekommen.


----------



## sunny (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

Alter Finne, dat hört sich ja richtig übel an. Da habt ihr aber noch mal mächtig Glück gehabt, dass ihr "nur" baden gegangen seid.

Aber witzig finde ich schon, wenn man selber so gerade eben mit heiler Haut aus irgend einer Sache rauskommt, dass man dann Köderboxen, Handys u.ä. als Verluste ansieht, anstatt sich des Lebens zu freuen.

Ist wahrscheinlich nen Schutzmechanismus im Hirn, um den Schock leichter zu verdauen.


----------



## Reppi (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

Echt schaurig die Geschichte......
Aber MB überleg doch mal; letztes Mal Dahme vom BB, da kamen doch auch aus dem Nichts "kleinere Wellen" , die sich theoretisch dann bis an Land noch ein wenig aufbauen können/konnten.........


----------



## Maddin (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Bei solch Drohung habe ich doch noch eine Suchviertelstunde eingelegt#d


|supergri Ich lass mich halt gerne belehren Das ist wirklich sehr interessant. Vielen Dank für deinen Sucheinsatz! Davon hab ich wirklich noch nie etwas gehört. Nun hab ich ja wirklich etwas Muffe#t Aber wenn man sich nicht zu tief ins Wasser stellt, müsste das ja gehen.......son schiet


----------



## Micky (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

*@ Theactor:* Kann die Sache von Dennis(e) nur bestätigen, war echt ein unheimliches rauschen und grollen, jeder schaute sich fragend an und schon zog sich das Wasser um ein paar Meter zurück um dann mit ner kräftigen Welle über den Strand zu schwappen. SEHR MERKWÜRDIG, zumal die Tsunami Katatstrophe in Südostasien noch nicht soo lange zurück lag! 

Hauptsache Euch geht´s gut !!!


----------



## snoekbaars (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*



			
				Alleskönner schrieb:
			
		

> Da habt ihr echt schwein gehabt!Ich kenn das nur vom Rhein,da kommen ganz plötzlich ganz grosse Wellen die einem leicht das Tackel weg reissen können:Bei uns ist das aber immer ein Polizeiboot,das grosse Wellen vor sich her "schiebt".Das Boot ist 100m noch weg und die Wellen kommen wie aus dem nichts......



Tach zusammen!

Ich dachte nicht, dass ich hierzu was beitragen könnte, doch ... ich habe wirklich sehr viele Jahre in und um Bonn am Rhein gefischt.
Und es stimmt, dass es dort auch oft zu dramatischen Wellen durch vorbeifahrende Schiffe kommen kann.

Aber die kommen dort nie "aus dem Nichts". Bei Tage sieht man die IMMER ganz deutlich kommen. Die größten von den besonders massigen Tal fahrenden Schiffen.
Am Tage sieht man die Wellen ganz problemlos kommen und die Wucht kann man am vorausgehenden Sog sehr gut abschätzen, was einen also auch in der Dunkelheit ganz klar warnt.

Dann watet man eben ein paar Schritte zurück und es kann nichts passieren.

Und am Ufer hält man einen Sicherheitsabstand ein. 

Ich möchte hiermit nur einer unnötigen Mystifizierung vorbeugen.

Greetz
Ralph


----------



## theactor (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

HI,

@MB: Deine "Vorhersage" im anderen Thread finde ich auch etwas beängstend... 

@Trutta: Ihr ward das!? Is ja irre -- wie kamen die Wellen denn bei Euch an (Auswirkungen bei knietief?) 
Habt Ihr denn ganz gut gefangen (nachdem wir uns nass wie die Pudel zurückgezogen haben)?!

@Micky: 





> SEHR MERKWÜRDIG


Is halt echt komisches Gefühl - wenn man bei der 2. Welle anfängt zu registrieren, dass da irgendwas gar nicht in Ordnung ist...

|wavey:


----------



## larsgerkens (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

@ rosi... Wasserstand gestern abend war eigentlich relativ normal, aber stockdunkel war es nicht... es klarte doch noch wider erwarten sehr auf, sodass man ncoh einige schöne sternschnuppen hat sehen können


----------



## goeddoek (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> @MB: Deine "Vorhersage" im anderen Thread finde ich auch etwas beängstend...
> 
> ...



Ich nicht. Hab's immer gewusst. Von wegen "Moshman" > der Windmann.Es gibt ihn doch


----------



## MichaelB (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

Moin,

Jungz nun nervt mal den alten Stormbringer nicht...  

@Badentor: was wäre Deiner Einschätzung nach auf dem BB passiert? Ich habe mich nämlich bei meiner letzten Paddelei schon gewundert, wie schön ruhig und stabil das Togi lag, als gleich drei Außenboarder unmittelbar vor/neben/hinter mir entlang zischten :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## goeddoek (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

Das interessiert mich als neuer Besitzer eines Togiaks schon. Liegt das tatsächlicher ruhiger auf dem Wasser als ein V- oder U-Boot ?

Bin dankbar für jede Info :m


----------



## Gnilftz (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

Mensch Sönke,
wat machst Du denn für Sachen??? Da wird einem beim Lesen ja schon ganz anders...
Vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich auf dem Riff ein ähnliches Erlebnis, aber am Tage und ich konnte rechtzeitig den geordneten Rückzug antreten.
Gottseidank ist Euch nichts passiert, der materielle Schaden ist zwar ärgerlich, aber zu verschmerzen.

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## theactor (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

HI,

@Heiko:  war bestimmt keine Absicht ... Als abends werde künfig eher "linksorientiert" stehen - da ist die Sandbank ein ordentliches Stückchen "höher"..

@MB: Ich denke, dass ein BB (da weiter draußen) die Dinger schon locker weggesteckt hätte. Was aber, wenn man ankert??! Bei heftiger Welle ist da doch auch "Umwerfgefahr" gegeben, oder #c  *grusl*


----------



## Queequeg (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Was aber, wenn man ankert??! Bei heftiger Welle ist da doch auch "Umwerfgefahr" gegeben, oder #c *grusl*


 
Genau das ist meinem Kumpel vor einigen Jahren im Riffbereich bei Dahme auch passiert. Es war den Tag dort ohnehin schon  bewegt, bis ein paar Wellen anrollten die empfindlich größer waren. Mein Kumpel machte mit dem unverankerten Belly (Ring) bei 6°C WT ninn Köpfer, hatte aber Gott sei Dank, Dank seiner Schwimmweste, genug Stabilität um ans Ufer zu schwimmen. Das Riff ist eh nicht ganz ohne, ich hatte da schon mit meinem Belly bei ölglatter See mit heftigen Strömungen zu tun.

Gut das Euch weiter nix passiert ist.


----------



## MichaelB (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

Moin,

na ob ein verankertes BB leichter kentert als ein frei schwimmendes... |kopfkrat  glaub ich eher nicht, normal nimmt man ja die Ankerleine schon einen Meter länger.

MikeBBFish schrieb einst, daß er sein Togiak nicht mal mit Gewalt zum Kentern gebracht hat - alleridings hat er auch einen besseren Schwerpunkt als ich  

Dabei erinnere ich mich allerdings, daß ich seinerzeit mit Diggler und MacGuyver vor dem Leuchtturm herum paddelte und wir zur Dämmerung hin auch ein tierisches Brausen vom Riff her hörten - ich witzelte noch über baltische Tsunamis, als kurz danach ein paar nette Wellen zum Surfen einluden... :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

HI,

@queequeg: blanke Horrorvorstellung...
Die Strömungen hatte ich auch schon ein paar mal - waren bislang aber ganz gut mit Anker zu handeln...

@MB: ich glaube kritisch wirds, wenn man an Land kommt, und die Wellen sich überleben, sich jetzt mal erbrechen zu müssen...

Einmal mehr: sowie geht nevermore alone|kopfkrat 

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

Moin,

ebenfalls kritisch könnte ich mir vorstellen, wenn sich der geneigte Kapitän himself überlegt, sich jetzt mal erbrechen zu müssen...  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## goeddoek (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ebenfalls kritisch könnte ich mir vorstellen, wenn sich der geneigte Kapitän himself überlegt, sich jetzt mal erbrechen zu müssen...
> 
> ...



|muahah: |muahah: |good: Wirklich gut, Stormbringer #6


----------



## Truttafriend (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> @Trutta: Ihr ward das!? Is ja irre -- wie kamen die Wellen denn bei Euch an (Auswirkungen bei knietief?)
> Habt Ihr denn ganz gut gefangen (nachdem wir uns nass wie die Pudel zurückgezogen haben)?!
> 
> |wavey:




Auf den Riffen droht keine Gefahr. Die Wellen brechen sich lange davor und man steht nur noch in dem auslaufenden weißen Wasser. Gefangen haben wir gut. Nach einem kurzen 2h-Einsatz haben wir die 6 größten Dorsche filitiert.


----------



## theactor (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

HI,

@Trutta: na, das liest sich doch #6 #6

|wavey:


----------



## havkat (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

Moin!

So wie beschrieben (Auftauchen und Abfolge des Schwells) liest sich datt für mich wie die typische Bug/Hecksee eines vollbeladenen Dickschiffs mit ordentlich Umdrehungen auf´m Propeller.

Tritt immer häufiger an der Küste auf, da der Verkehr durch dicke Pötte auf der Ostsee rapide steigend zunimmt.

Wer bei guter Fernsicht am Makelsdorfer Huk fischt, kann mal zählen was so an großen Pötten vorbeizieht.

Schon ´n büschn beunruhigend, wenn man die schwierigen, flachen u. engen  Fahrwasser für diese BRT´s in Bertracht zieht. (Kadetrinne, etc.)

Die "Brandung aus dem Nichts" kenne ich auch, allerdings sind das, nach meiner Erfahrung typische, kurze u. harte, aber relativ flache Ostseewellen.

Dauert auch ´n büschn länger.


----------



## Stokker (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

Da kriegt man ja echt Angst wenn man das liest.
Gerade das Fischen in der Dunkelheit macht doch Spass. Wenn einen dann solche Wellen erwischen, Prost Mahlzeit...


----------



## Maddin (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

Mir kam vorhin auch in Erinnerung, dass ich mit Atsche auch mal so ein Erlebnis vom Belly aus vor Dahme hatte. Ruhige See und dann rollten da auch plötzlich mehrere "Berge" auf uns zu. Ich schieb die Schuld auch daher eher auf den dort vorherrschenden Schiffsverkehr. Scheint ja so selten dort nicht zu sein#t


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> MikeBBFish schrieb einst, daß er sein Togiak nicht mal mit Gewalt zum Kentern gebracht hat - alleridings hat er auch einen besseren Schwerpunkt als ich



und wenn Du Dich weiter erinnerst, haben wir versucht....gemeinsam wohlgemerkt - die V-Tube mitsamt Inhalt MB zum Kippen zu bringen.....
Ging schier gar nicht |supergri


----------



## Broesel (3. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

oops..da habt Ihr aber wirklich Glück gehabt, dass nur materieller Schadebn zu verzeichnen war. Das hätte aber ganz anders ausgehen können.
Die "Tsunami"-Problematik kenne ich aber auch...kurioser Weise auch Dahme..genauer Dahmeshöved...Riff. Es war endlich mal Niedrigwasser..und ich kam rauf. Ich stand vielleicht wadentief im Wasser (ok, bei anderen isses Knöcheltief...:q), bis ebenso plötzlich unglaubliche Wellen auftauchten...ich kam fürchtelich ins Hüpfen...und durfte hinterher auch die Brusttaschen entleeren...
Ich denke auch, dass es sich um ein größeren Pott gehandelt hat...
Seitdem habe ich so meine leichten bedenken mit dem "Tiefwaten"...|uhoh: 
Jaja...ich weiß, ihr steht dann gerade mal Knietief im Wasser...:q


----------



## Hardi (3. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

In der Schiffahrt heisst es Länge läuft ... (das bezieht sich auf die Verdränger). Die Wellen laufen Meilen weit... bis auf den Strand. Für mich (bis jetzt ohne Watstock) als Angler in Angeln (altes Revier), mahnt mich Dein Beitrag in den neuen Revieren immer zur Vorsicht. Deine Schilderung ist erschreckend. Den Strand traue ich im Dustern nicht ....


----------



## Fischkoopp (3. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

@ Brösel


> Ich stand vielleicht wadentief im Wasser (ok, bei anderen isses Knöcheltief...


|supergri Da wäre bei mir schon "Land unter" gewesen #q |supergri 

@ actor

Schwein gehabt #6 ,was wären Hamburg's Bühnen ohne dich #d |supergri


----------



## AndreasB (3. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

Mensch Sönke,

da läßt man einmal den Jung allein anne Küste und dann nimmt er gleich ein Vollbad. 

Nur gut, dass nicht mehr passiert ist.

Seid ihr eigentlich noch in eine Verkehrskontrolle geraten? :m 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichaelB (3. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

Moin,





			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn Du Dich weiter erinnerst, haben wir versucht....gemeinsam wohlgemerkt - die V-Tube mitsamt Inhalt MB zum Kippen zu bringen.....
> Ging schier gar nicht |supergri


 Jaaa... aber das habt Ihr nicht mal zu zweit geschafft  

Und was lernen wir jetzt daraus? 
Statt nebeneinander, der eine knöchel-, der andere hüfttief zu waten, steigen wir doch lieber ins sichere Belly Boat :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## CyTrobIc (3. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

Hier ein kleiner Auszug aus einem Bericht des Balaton (See in Ungarn):



> Wenn die Wellen verschiedener Perioden und Formen bei einer plötzlich auftretenden Windgeschwindigkeitsverminderung von der Dauer einiger Minuten gleichzeitig aufeinander laufen und auch der Rückprall vom Seebett im geeigneten Moment eintritt, entstehen besonders hohe Wellen. Bedingt durch solche abwechslungsvollen Wirkungen entwickeln sich kurze Wellenfronten diverser Formen. Für den Wellengang des Sees kann keine typische, periodische Zeitdauer bestimmt werden.
> In Ufernähe wurde die bisher höchste Welle von 1,82 m bei Windrichtung Nord gemessen. Diese besonders hohe Welle war ent- standen, als einem Windstoss von 21,1 m/sec eine kurzfristige Wind- geschwindigkeitsverminderung von 10 m/sec folgte. In der Seemitte wurde die höchste Welle von 1,95 m bei einem Wind aus Richtung Nord, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 11,8 m/s gemessen. Der Windstoss erreichte den Wert von 19,5 m/s und darauf trat eine relative Windstille ein. Zeitgleich wurde in Ufernähe nur eine Wellenhöhe von 1,4 m gemessen.



Das ist natürlich kein 1:1 Vergleich mit der Ostsee aber bei flachen vorgelagerten Sandbänken und einer Durchschnittstiefe von 2 bis 3 metern wäre ein Vergleich möglich. Siehe auch "Wellen Interferenzen", mehrere Wellen je nach höhe und geschwindigkeit können sich addieren (mini tsunami) und subtrahieren bis zum erliegen der Welle. Ist nur sone Idee von mir.


----------



## Gray Ghost (3. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

Moin

Es gabe vor kurzen eine BBC-Dokumentation auf Vox über sogenannte "Crazy Waves". Das sind Wellen die sich im Atlantik oder Pazifik aus dem "Nichts" aufbauen  , und z.B. ganze Ölplattformen weghauen können. Die Ursache war ziemlich kompliziert und wurde von Mathematikern erläutert, die Satelitenaufnahmen auswerteten. Hintergrund war in etwas so, das in regelmäßig verlaufenden Wellenbergen und tälern sich plötzlich eine "Crazy Wave" bildet, die quer lief und aus normalen Wellen plötzlich sich Monsterwellen bilden ließ. An diesem Phänomenen forschen ganze Universitäten im Auftrage von Ölförderfirmen,Reedereien, Versicherungen usw..
Könnte ja sein das es in der kleinen flachen Ostsee unter Berücksichtigung der ganzen Umstände wie Schiffsverkehr,Wetterlage,Wassertiefe,der erwähnte "Abendeffekt" sowas auch bildet, im kleineren Ostseemaßstab halt.

Ansonsten "Glück gehabt", Handy und Köderboxen kann man nachkaufen.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Tobsn (3. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

@ Grey Ghost

Die Dinger die Du meinst heissen "Freak Waves" und enstehen nur, wenn es sowieso schon Seegang gibt. Die normalen wellen haben Frequenzen, in denen sie sich bewegen. Überlagern sich diese Frequenzen, dann kann sich die Energie und damit die Höhe einer Welle potenzieren. Das verursacht diesee Riesenwellen. In dem Fall kann man aber wohl davon ausgehen, dass es sich nicht um Freak Waves handelt.

T


----------



## theactor (3. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

HI,

tja.. ich bin auch durchaus etwas "respektvoller" geworden. Komisch: es sind ja wirklich viele, die sowas gerade in Dahme schonmal erlebt haben...

@Broesel: Dich habe ja auch schon ewich nich mehr "gelesen" #h 

@AndreasB: Verkehrskontrolle -- DAS wär's noch gewesen .. halbnackt und nass im Auto...
Wir hatten noch ganz andere Horrorvisionen als auf der Strasse irgendwas lag, wo wir drübergerollt sind -- spärlich bekleidet Reifen wechseln..#t 

Aber wirklich hochinteressant, die ganzen Wellenaussagen hier! #6 

|wavey:


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (3. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> tja.. ich bin auch durchaus etwas "respektvoller" geworden. Komisch: es sind ja wirklich viele, die sowas gerade in Dahme schonmal erlebt haben...



Moin Sönke,
ich bin auch so einer, Stand vor etwa einem Jahr, an der linken Buhne in Dahme, ein anderer Angler an der rechten.
Wie aus dem nichts kammen 3 Wellen angesaust und wir beide konnten nach hause fahren.
Ich war aber "nur" Naß und bin nicht umgefallen.
Denke mal das die Potte sind die nach Travemünde rein wollen, sind ja nicht die kleinsten und bei wenig Wellengang kann die Welle ohne Probleme richtung Strand gleiten.


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh (3. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

Ich bin (zum Glück) noch nie unfreiwillig in der Ostsee baden gegangen aber ich rüste mich jedes mal so als ob es dieses Mal passieren würde, d.h. alles wichtige (Schlüsselbund, Handy, Portemoinaie etc.) dass ich im Wasser nicht unmittelbar brauche verpacke ich einzeln in Gefrierbeutel die mit Tesa zugeklebt werden, das alles dann nochmal in eine Plastiktüte die zusammengerollt im Rucksack liegt. Köderboxen nach dem Köderwechsel kommen nach dem Anködern natürlich auch wieder in die Jackentaschen, alles schnell benötigte Kleinkrams ist vorne in der Brusttasche und kann da auch nicht raus.
Sonstige Utensilien wie Kescher, Fische, etc. baumeln festgezurrt am Gürtel.
Hab sogar schon überlegt die Rute so nach Wellenreiter-Tradition auch noch mit ner Strippe am Gürtel zu sichern, reicht ja schon wenn die einem im Dunkeln bei ner Welle aus der Hand fällt, also ich wär mir nicht sicher dass ich sie wiederfinde.
Ausserdem könnte man wenn man wirklich mal schwimmen muss die Gerte einfach von sich werfen.
Wechselklamotten und Handtuch liegen immer im Auto, die nehm ich da auch garnicht raus, reicht ja aus wenn das die letzten Lumpensachen sind die man vor der Kleidersammlung gerettet hat, ist alles besser als in Unterhose in ne Polizeikontrolle zu geraten oder nen Reifen zu wechseln. 
Ich hab schon immer grossen Respekt vor dem Meer und selbst unsere süße Badewannen-Ostsee kann bei ungünstigen Bedingungen ganzschön gefährlich werden, das muss man allerdings schon wissen wenn man sich mit ihr "anlegt" (ins Wasser steigt), also: Vorbereiten!
Seitdem ich in Frankreich mal Strömungen erlebt habe die einen schon im knietiefen Wasser einfach umgerissen habe bin ich vorsichtig geworden.

Gut dass euch nix passiert ist, aber denkt dran: Was nicht tötet, härtet ab!

Gruß


----------



## detlefb (3. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> tja.. ich bin auch durchaus etwas "respektvoller" geworden. Komisch: es sind ja wirklich viele, die sowas gerade in Dahme schonmal erlebt haben...
> |wavey:



Hmmm, nicht nur Dahme... auch in DZ habe ich sowas schon häufiger beobachtet. Ich war da allerdings im Boot.Die Dünung war schon beeindruckend.
Ich glaube beim letzten Bellytreffen war es Stephan der meinem Kasten " Warsteiner" Bay-watch mäßig,  aus der urplötzlich auftauchenden Brandung zog.....

Btw... in den Seekarten liest man was von " Highspeed Ferries " ich denke das sind die Verursacher....


----------



## theactor (4. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

HI,

jupp - die "Vorbereitung" für die Küste wird nun doch etwas anders aussehen. Als erstes werde ich für einen wirklich guten Watgürtel tiefer in die Tasche greifen.
Zum Glück haben uns die Wellen ja nicht "umgeworfen" - wäre es noch dazu gekommen (v.a. in der Rinne) -- wer weiß #t 

Das Gute an der Sache vielleicht: dass Leser dieses Themas ev. auch entsprechend "Vorsorge" treffen - allein an Ersatzklamotten habe ich bislang nie gedacht |uhoh:


----------



## Broesel (4. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

@Thetsunamithor,
doch ich lebe noch...war nur arbeitstechnisch etwas arg angespannt...Wochenende? Was ist das...|kopfkrat  Aber nun normalisiert sich wieder die Lage....und Ende Nov. habe ich ne Woche frei...was mach ich da wohl? Nene..nix Belly kaufen...:q 

@Detlef,
stimmt...da kam auch plötzlich sone "Monsterwelle" aus dem "Nichts"...und todesmutig stürzte Stephan sich ins Wasser...war aber schon wieder ablaufend... 
Konnte ich ja einfangen...siehe Link..
Stephan in Action


----------



## MichaelB (4. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

Moin,

@Bellyzicke: schön, daß Du wieder aufgetaucht bist #h 

Wenn ich mir mein Ü-Std-Konto so anschaue, wäre Ende November frei nehmen eine echte Idee... vielleicht macht der Tauchtor auch mal ein Geräusch dazu? :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (4. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

HI,

@MB: _*PiiiiEP*_

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (4. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

Moin,

das passende Geräusch wäre zwar eher plingh, aber was soll´s |rolleyes 

Ich plane also mal ganz ernsthaft die KW48 ein - na zuminnigens Montag/Dienstag  

Gruß
MichaelwillBBsurfenB


----------



## ollidi (4. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

Sach mal Sönke, wat machst Du denn da für einen Mist. |uhoh: 
Ich kann mir die deutsche Schauspielwelt ja nun gar nicht ohne Dich vorstellen. 
Vor allem wenn man daran denkt, dass du iiiirgendwann vielleicht mal einen Bösewicht bei James Bond spielst. :q


----------



## Fischbox (5. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

Donnerwetter, das hört sich richtig gefährlich an;+ . Nur gut das alles gut gegangen ist. Das mit den Verlusten ist zwar ärgerlich aber absolut nebensächlich. Hauptsache euch ist nix passiert. 
Bist du jetzt über Handy eigentlich noch erreichbar? Ich bin nächste Woche noch in HH auf Schulung und will eventuell mit meiner Freundin am Donnerstag einen Krimitheaterabend im Imperial genießen. Vielleicht kann mir der berühmte Schauspieler anschließend bei einem leckerem Pilsken noch ein Autogramm geben?!|kopfkrat  Kommt drauf an ob Kathrin(hat auch Schulung in HH) am Freitag noch Termine hat oder am Donnerstag schon nach Hause fährt.


----------



## theactor (5. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*

HI,



> Bist du jetzt über Handy eigentlich noch erreichbar?


Ja, Thomas - der SimKarte ist nichts passiert und ich habe - bis das neue Handy kommt - ein Uraltmöhrchen am Start.
Donnerstag ist etwas ungünstig da Family/Bekannte da sind, die ich im Anschluss "versorgen" muss.
Ihr könnt natürlich dennoch gernst kommen: einfach Bescheid sagen (allerdings läuft der Hexer noch recht lang  )

#h


----------



## Fischbox (5. November 2005)

*AW: Wellen aus dem Nichts: Fast-Fiasko in Dahme...*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> 
> Ja, Thomas - der SimKarte ist nichts passiert und ich habe - bis das neue Handy kommt - ein Uraltmöhrchen am Start.
> ...



Och nee! Dann doch lieber dann wenn du die Family nicht umsorgen musst. Fall mir aber bis dahin nicht in die Ostsee...,  und heb dir keinen Bruch am Uraltmöhrchen.


----------

